# Integration level update question



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm about to take my F31 (production date 09/2013) back to the dealer for service. I would like to use this opportunity to request an update of the integration level. The reason why i would like the update the I-level is because i have not been able to update ConnectedDrive for the last two releases (UDP05021 and UDP05062) and i have been having some issues getting Bluetooth streaming working properly with my iPhone 6. 

My car has been coded and VO coded (to enable variable light distribution and anti-glare high beam) so what issues should i expect to encounter if the dealer does update the I-level?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

all FDL codings will be restored to build status. The car will have the same configuration like you got it from your dealer.

But the VO coding might be a problem. --> As far is I know, if the dealer connect your car to ISTA/P to make the update, he will get a message (modified VO). Because your VO will not match to the VO on the BMW Server.

You should change VO back to original before you go to your dealer. Otherwise he will not do the update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nobody_47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> all FDL codings will be restored to build status. The car will have the same configuration like you got it from your dealer.
> 
> ...


I am not aware of any comparison of current car FA to factory FA. My car has modified FA, and has been programmed by dealer with ISTA/P without incident.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not aware of any comparison of current car FA to factory FA. My car has modified FA, and has been programmed by dealer with ISTA/P without incident.


Really interesting information.
Seems to be a tolerant dealer. Do you know the employees there better?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nobody_47 said:


> Really interesting information.
> Seems to be a tolerant dealer. Do you know the employees there better?


It has nothing to do with tolerance or my relationship with dealership.

ISTA/P pulls FA from car not BMW server, so this is not a comparison made. This is how it works.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok. I understood.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Shawn, do you think there's a chance that after flashing the integration level, i will require psdzdata version 54.2 or higher?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> Shawn, do you think there's a chance that after flashing the integration level, i will require psdzdata version 54.2 or higher?


You can only flash it to the level based on your PSdZData version. You can't flash it to a higher version than your current PSdZData version, so you would not need newer PSdZData after flashing. Car would match PSdZData used at that point.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

I should probably be more specific. I meant to write if the I-level is updated by the BMW dealership, is there a chance it will require psdzdata version 54.2 or newer?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Of course.


As in after the I-level update, e-sys will require newer version of psdzdata (higher than 54.1)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> As in after the I-level update, e-sys will require newer version of psdzdata (higher than 54.1)?


Yes. The PSdZData version being used must be >= to the last version of ISTA/P used to program the car.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. The PSdZData version being used must be >= to the last version of ISTA/P used to program the car.


Thanks. Since i don't know what version of ISTA/P the dealer will be using to program the car, i have to assume they will be using the latest, so the best thing now is to ask them not to update the I-level.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> Thanks. Since i don't know what version of ISTA/P the dealer will be using to program the car, i have to assume they will be using the latest, so the best thing now is to ask them not to update the I-level.


They will surely be using 54.2 or 54.3, so it's up to you what you do.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> They will surely be using 54.2 or 54.3, so it's up to you what you do.


Thanks again Shawn!

I think i will just have to figure out how to flash my car on my own. That way, i know for sure it will require PSdZData no higher than 54.1.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, newbie question. What actually updates the I-level? Does flashing all ECUs automatically update it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> Ok, newbie question. What actually updates the I-level? Does flashing all ECUs automatically update it?


Not unless you have update VCM option checked under Options.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

*Error reading Kombi module*

So i dropped my car off for service today to replace a broken part that's part of the signal stalk. The SA called me during the day and told me they would have to program the car because of the new part. I was like, oh uh, that may not be good.

So right now this is the deal. I am able to read the coding data from every module except Kombi. When i do, i get this error:










Does it mean this was the module that was updated by the dealer? I have PSdZdata version 54.1.

This error does not appear to be the usual error about not finding the CAFD file. So what's going on here?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> So i dropped my car off for service today to replace a broken part that's part of the signal stalk. The SA called me during the day and told me they would have to program the car because of the new part. I was like, oh uh, that may not be good.
> 
> So right now this is the deal. I am able to read the coding data from every module except Kombi. When i do, i get this error:
> 
> ...


This is a known issue with cafd_000009c8-006_000_030.

The solution here is to inject a different CAFD file into KOMBI:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on KOMBI ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level that is not cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031 => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is a known issue with cafd_000009c8-006_000_030.
> 
> The solution here is to inject a different CAFD file into KOMBI:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on KOMBI ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level that is not cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031 => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Thanks for the quick response. What do you mean by: "Select the CAFD from latest I-Level that is not cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031"? What is the latest I-Level? And which CAFD should i be selecting?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> Thanks for the quick response. What do you mean by: "Select the CAFD from latest I-Level that is not cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031"? What is the latest I-Level? And which CAFD should i be selecting?


It is a typo, it should have been "not cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_030".

Just select cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031 from any I-level shown, and it will work fine.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is a typo, it should have been "not cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_030".
> 
> Just select cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031 from any I-level shown, and it will work fine.


Thanks Shawn! That did the trick.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> Thanks Shawn! That did the trick.


:thumbup:


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

I will probably get a new i-step Version tomorrow with that n63 campaign.. I assume? 
Or is there a Way just to have not updated the whole thing?

I do habe pszdata 54.1, guess that wont be enough? Can anyone send me a Link to the newest files?

Thanks!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Take a look into my PN on motor-talk.

CU Oliver


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

How did you guys get your integration level updated at the dealer? I thought you need a specific problem with the car for the dealer to update it. Can I just walk in and say I want my integration level updated? I have an early MY14 F30 build and would like to update ConnectedDrive to the latest version.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

To avoid problems with trimmed CAFDs do the update by yourself with E-Sys. My car has the NBT and the 54.1 brought a fresher design for Navi and BC. So I flashed only the NBT to 54.1 and now it looks really nice. I like the new design of the BC in the splitscreen and the new features in the Navi display.

And ones more. Don't do that without an adequate battery charger.

CU Oliver


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

alex2364 said:


> How did you guys get your integration level updated at the dealer? I thought you need a specific problem with the car for the dealer to update it. Can I just walk in and say I want my integration level updated? I have an early MY14 F30 build and would like to update ConnectedDrive to the latest version.


Just tell them you've been having problem getting your iPhone connected via Bluetooth and you need the latest ConnectedDrive update, which requires the I-level be updated. That was what i told my SA before realizing that there's a strong possiblity after they update the I-level that i may end up with those trimmed psdzdata versions, so i put a stop to that.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Take a look into my PN on motor-talk.
> 
> CU Oliver


What's your PN on motor-talk?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> I will probably get a new i-step Version tomorrow with that n63 campaign.. I assume?
> Or is there a Way just to have not updated the whole thing?
> 
> I do habe pszdata 54.1, guess that wont be enough? Can anyone send me a Link to the newest files?
> ...


You need to stick with 54.1 due to changes BMW AG made beginning with 54.2 and expanded upon in 54.3, make FDL Coding of many ECU's impossible.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

ktula said:


> What's your PN on motor-talk?


Hello!

I wrote him, that he will get 54.2 or 54.3 as update and the he will get the problem with trimmed cafds. So nearly the same shawn wrote here.

CU Oliver


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> To avoid problems with trimmed CAFDs do the update by yourself with E-Sys. My car has the NBT and the 54.1 brought a fresher design for Navi and BC. So I flashed only the NBT to 54.1 and now it looks really nice. I like the new design of the BC in the splitscreen and the new features in the Navi display.
> 
> ...


Is it recommended to only flash the NBT module, but not all?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If you flash the NBT you will need appr. 50 minutes for that. Without an adequate battery charger the risk would be too high. If you flash for example only SZL you will need a little bit more than 3 minutes. Normal fdl coding needs more time in many cases.

But the problem is that you do not know before how long a flash would need exactly and normally you flash more than one ECU. To avoid any problems I use my CTEK MXTS70 every time I'm working with a car (coding or flashing). Nobody knows what could happen and Murphys law will kick you from behind exactly in that moment you cannot need it.

CU Oliver


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Is there a reason why you only flashed the NBT module but not others?


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to stick with 54.1 due to changes BMW AG made beginning with 54.2 and expanded upon in 54.3, make FDL Coding of many ECU's impossible.


Does this meen that fdl coding will be impossible in the future?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lanodutt said:


> Does this meen that fdl coding will be impossible in the future?


Pretty much.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

My next car will not be a BMW then


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lanodutt said:


> My next car will not be a BMW then


I am not ruling BMW out, but it has certainly lost a big plus it had. Now it will be on equal footing. Most any other competitive car though you won't be able to code either.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

Noob question.
Will it be possible to use old cafd from a "code friendly" firmware or will it be totaly bye bye to coding?


----------

